# The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, Everybody! My novel: Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs







is now on sale at the Amazon Kindle Store.

Save $3.00

Description: A small town in Southeast Texas undergoes a remarkable series of changes when a couple of out-of-towners move in and open a tea shop in a rundown building. Everyone in Magnolia Springs is soon abuzz about the proprietors of the New Castle Gift Shop as it becomes apparent that something is unsettling about Mr. and Mrs. Aliger. A power company lineman, a police sergeant and a number of otherwise mild-mannered, country-fried characters try their hands at interpreting the strange actions and unusual behavior of their new neighbors.

Things become curiouser and curiouser as the Aligers set up shop and begin making their rounds amongst the locals. Just why have they come to Magnolia Springs and what is on their hidden agenda? Could it be that the fate of the entire world might lie in the hands of a few unsuspecting souls in a sleepy little Texas Town?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's a working link (yours is just an image, Olivia).

Book is priced at 2.99.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Scarlet. I wondered why it didn't show up as an image in the post like I thought it would or should. I must have _misguided_ the link maker.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Thanks, Scarlet. I wondered why it didn't show up as an image in the post like I thought it would or should. I must have _misguided_ the link maker.


No problem. If you check out the weird titles thread, you'll see I like linking. Oh, that reminds me, must post my evil overlord's latest find!

And I've purchased your book, but it'll be a while before I get to read it, I'm reading in order of oldest first.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I sampled and then bought.  Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Just read the sample... I'm hooked! Wow! So many interesting characters... this seems like a feel-good kind of Christmas book! Gotta get it, just got Victory Cove too. Seems like I am going to have a lot of good reading while I'm off of work the next two weeks.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thankyou Meredith and Tangiegirl!  I certainly hope you both enjoy the story and let me hear from you.  I don't mind answering questions at all.  Olivia


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

I just went to buy this book and the price has jumped to $4.99, guess I was just too late out of the gate.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Joan Flett said:


> I just went to buy this book and the price has jumped to $4.99, guess I was just too late out of the gate.


I just clicked on it and it's 2.99 on my screen. Are you in or out of the US, Joan?


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

My husband gave me a new computer for Christmas and I have been sitting at it all day trying to figure everything out and I happened to be on the new one which probably has me as in Canada.  I am now on my laptop where it shows me in the US and you were so right Scarlet.  I just went into Amazon.com and it was 2.99, so I bought it.  I just finished 2 Ladybug farm books and I was looking for something to read and this is just what I wanted.  Thanks so much for catching that.  I'll have to change my Google toolbar icon for Amazon.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, our international members have mentioned an additional 2 dollar charge on the books, so I figured that might be your issue.

Well, glad it worked out.  Enjoy the book!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks again, Scarlet!  I had no idea that Kindle cost more outside the USA. Of course, I hadn't really thought of it, but now I remember those prices on the backs of books where they have two prices and I remember thinking 'Wow! I wonder if this book is better in Canadian!'  I guess that's not how it works, is it? I'm really sorry that they charge more to our International Friends. It doesn't seem fair somehow, but I don't understand all that international commerce situation. I guess that's why I didn't get drafted for the president's cabinet, huh? LOL. Thanks again, Scarlet and thank you so much *Joan*! I do hope you enjoy it and didn't have to pay extra.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

It seems all my friends are reading this book, Miss Olivia so I guess I'll have to find out why.  Mr. VW says it's a surprising read.  That's what I need... more surprises.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope you find lots of surprises in there, Brendan.  Let me know how you like it and thank you for buying.  I'm going to check out your stuff.  Looks like you have a number of fans around these boards.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Oh, there are a LOT of surprises...  especially... well, no, I don't wanna give it away... it is GOOD! You gotta get it! Lets give miss Olivia a big KB welcome... Where is that RED ALERT lady... she should check this one out...


Spoiler



OK, yea, so... er, yea, she scares me


... but still, it is an excellent read... so GO FOR IT R.A. !


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I just clicked on this book after getting hooked by the sample I just finished....I found it quirky, intriguing, engaging, and amusing; a good combination....looking forward to reading the rest of the story. 

As usual, the problem is I have purchased 6 fiction books of the last 7 samples I have read in less than a week and just don't know when I will read them all. I just hit 30 pages of books/298 items on my kindle....maybe about 15 or so are samples either not yet read or being kept as reminders to buy soon. I also read a bunch of non-fiction samples today, and finally finished two books I had been reading for a few weeks now....can't believe it took so long to find the time......aggh! How _*do*_ all of _*YOU*_ do it 

Well, off to purchase another Amazon gift card (from KB link, of course)....I only have 45 cents left on the last one.........Cheers!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

can't wait to read...any idea what the page length is?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

It is kinda lengthy but well worth every penny... you will not be able to put this one down once you get hooked on all of these amazing characters' personalities! I believe this is Olivia's first book on here too... I am awaiting a sequel.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your interest.  The book has about 479 pages in Word format.  The paperback has about 370 pages, if that helps, Misty.  I hope you and Luvmykindle enjoy it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Thank you all for your interest. The book has about 479 pages in Word format. The paperback has about 370 pages, if that helps, Misty. I hope you and Luvmykindle enjoy it.


thanks....I just put pg count in my tracking spreadsheet in pages


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Olivia! I'm enjoying Misguided Souls! My Grandmother always uses the term, "Oh, that so-and-so is a real _card_" I'm not sure what a 'card' is exactly, but I think you have several of them in your book!  These characters are a hoot!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Yep! That first line got ME!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I just snapped this one up!  It will probably jump to the top of my TBR list as it sounds like it's just my kind of book.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yep! That first line got ME!


I wasn't sure if that line would be an attractor or a deterrant. I made much study of the physics of strange attractors and thought I'd go that way. Glad it worked!  Thanks, Meredith!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I just snapped this one up! It will probably jump to the top of my TBR list as it sounds like it's just my kind of book.


Hi, Songbird! I promise not to be dizzy if you put me at the top of your TBR list.  Thank you so much.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just purchased


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Here's a working link (yours is just an image, Olivia).
> 
> Book is priced at 2.99.


 this book is a great read its hooks and pulls the reader onboard and is a wonder to read...thanks Olivia hope to see these characters in a neww book soon ( alittle over halfway into book,don't know how it ends and I already know that this one needs to be a series...just my idea ...have a great year


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Well, I was just wondering how you like the KB? We are a friendly bunch!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Indeed we are friendly!  We're kind of like the good Gremlins...just a happy, furry little bunch.    And your book is incredible, Miss Olivia!  As a matter of fact, I have a neighbor who just might be related to Perry


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Indeed we are friendly! We're kind of like the good Gremlins...just a happy, furry little bunch.  And your book is incredible, Miss Olivia! As a matter of fact, I have a neighbor who just might be related to Perry


Hmmmm... Ms. Miller, what color are his eyes?


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Indeed we are friendly! We're kind of like the good Gremlins...just a happy, furry little bunch.  And your book is incredible, Miss Olivia! As a matter of fact, I have a neighbor who just might be related to Perry


Really?! Does he have a name that sounds vaguely birdlike?  Or did you hear him speaking Latin or Greek? If so, I will need his address immediately... still searching... hmmmm. Gremlins, huh? Happy and furry, that puts me in mind of a pile of teddybears like the one in the movie ET. I always put all my girls' teddybears in a big pile in their room and once I hung a net in one corner of the ceiling and put them all up there. They liked it and it kept them all up off the floor except the very special ones, of course. Thank you for the compliment. Glad you are enjoying the book.


Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, I was just wondering how you like the KB? We are a friendly bunch!


I really love the threads here and on Not Quite Kindle. A great bunch of people I can tell. They make me feel very welcome and I'm sort of losing my fear of posting. Thanks for asking, Meredith.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sooo... whay are you sitting waaaaaay back on page 5? I've been wondering how you like th KB and thought your thread had completely diappeared! I found it though... right here! Glad you like us. Glad you found us. Glad we found you...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sooo... whay are you sitting waaaaaay back on page 5? I've been wondering how you like th KB and thought your thread had completely diappeared! I found it though... right here! Glad you like us. Glad you found us. Glad we found you...


I love the boards and come on everyday... almost and look around for a place to post something entertaining and/or worthwhile. Glad you looked for me and found me!  I'm glad to be here.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Great scene on the Snippet challenge, Miss Olivia!!!    I like the rest of that scene.  I'm telling ya, that Mr. Aliger is my next door neighbor.  If I get too close to him, my hair stands straight up on my head.  It's not a pretty sight!  

I'm not done with the book yet (on account of that dang day job), but I keep sneaking peeks.  I want to see what these Aligers are up to!  Great characters!  All of them.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... where are all of the readers? Come onnnnn... we need to discuss this book _people_!

OK, Ms. Anju...this is set in your home state & is a sweet book... RedADEPT... Gertie...SJC... CHiLADY... MAGREEN...WHERE are all the ladies? OK, I am not saying that men will not enjoy it... VW seems pretty crazy about it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Okaay...okaay...just bought it and look forward to getting to it.  Some in front if it at the moment.


No pressure Cobbie....  I will just sit here holding... my... breath... waiting... to... talk... to... you... about... it...   I neeeeeed someone to yack with about the book... just like Maureen Miller's and Brendan Carroll's books sometimes you just need to share good reads with others... I am a new fan of Olivia Darnell and can't wait for the sequel... there will be a sequel... right Olivia


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, Meredith!  And thank you, Cobbie, for buying.  I hope you enjoy the story.  I think it has something for everyone, including the guys.  I didn't want it to fall completely in the Romance category and I hope to have a broad fan base (having nothing to do with my own broad base  ), but I do want to reach a wide range as far as ages, sexes and personal preferences.  It's a good all-around read or at least that is what I intended.  So far, the feedback I've received here and other places has been positive.  Thank you, ladies, very much.  :


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

And to Misty and Maureen another big thank you!! Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Olivia, your writing is beautiful! I read this sentence, and thought, _wow_. Your book is mentally and visually stimulating!

_Chinese characters, like japanese symbols were so much more aesthetically pleasing than Roman letters. People
who created and used these symbols must have had some basic, if subconscious, knowledge of
the secrets of the universe_.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I really appreciate that, Maureen. I wanted it to be beautiful inside and out and entertaining as well. I'm thoroughly in love with the picture on the back cover of the paperback.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Olivia, your writing is beautiful! I read this sentence, and thought, _wow_. Your book is mentally and visually stimulating!
> 
> _Chinese characters, like japanese symbols were so much more aesthetically pleasing than Roman letters. People
> who created and used these symbols must have had some basic, if subconscious, knowledge of
> the secrets of the universe_.


yes I second mamiller on this and I do have a liking to certain bookcovers ...it causes me to buy a book ...I go by the blurb off the book and the cover in reading/purchasing a book ...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Olivia, your writing is beautiful! I read this sentence, and thought, _wow_. Your book is mentally and visually stimulating!
> 
> _Chinese characters, like japanese symbols were so much more aesthetically pleasing than Roman letters. People
> who created and used these symbols must have had some basic, if subconscious, knowledge of
> the secrets of the universe_.





vikingwarrior22 said:


> yes I second mamiller on this and I do have a liking to certain bookcovers ...it causes me to buy a book ...I go by the blurb off the book and the cover in reading a book ...


Sorry I've been out of town for a few days. Thank you guys so much. I really appreciate your praise. I really love Egyptian hieroglyphs as well as the Chinese letters. I've thought of writing a fiction novel about ancient Egypt someday, but that would entail a great deal of research to make it believable. Of course, I love doing research and I love Egyptian history as well so it should work out beautifully for me.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Sorry I've been out of town for a few days. Thank you guys so much. I really appreciate your praise. I really love Egyptian hieroglyphs as well as the Chinese letters. I've thought of writing a fiction novel about ancient Egypt someday, but that would entail a great deal of research to make it believable. Of course, I love doing research and I love Egyptian history as well so it should work out beautifully for me.


I second mamiller this is a great book from cover to cover I have so enjoyed the charcters and how they get to where they end up totally cool...


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wanted to pop in to say I'm reading this now and am more than half way through it . I'm enjoying it so much I don't want it to end .Any more books in the near future ?


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

PJP said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say I'm reading this now and am more than half way through it . I'm enjoying it so much I don't want it to end .Any more books in the near future ?


Thank you, VW and PJP. I do have another book that I'm going to be whipping into shape as soon as time allows. It's a ghost story of sorts. Again, thank you. I'm glad you are enjoying the book. Olivia


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

YEAY!!!  I love ghost stories.      Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OH! ME TOO! Especially if they are set in Maine... When should we look for it Olivia? I mean, you have us hooked now. I noticed your book on the Bump thread! Hope that more people start posting about it I think we need a Book Club or something for this kinda read!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

This is coming up very shortly for me can not wait to Start it!!!!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

A ghost story sounds good to me ...my wife _loves_ Misguided Souls as much as I do...are some of the folks from M.S. gonna show up? have a good weekend


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm afraid I wrote the ghost story before Misguided Souls so in answer to your question, VW, no, these are totally different characters, but they are interesting (at least I think so). I plan to start work on it next month and have it done by St. Patrick's day. How does that sound, Meredith? Thank you, Misty. Hope you enjoy it! Here's a link to my new Author's Page at Amazon:

http://lb.vg/1yCc5

The paperback and the Kindle version are both featured there.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm sorry Miss Meredith talked me into buying this blasted book!  I can't put it down to keep up with KB    I warned my Amazon partner to not pick it up and start reading for any reason, she will be sorry  

Actually I wish I had saved it for after my surgery to keep me occupied when I can't get around, but I guess I have enough other stuff to read!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm sorry Miss Meredith talked me into buying this blasted book! I can't put it down to keep up with KB  I warned my Amazon partner to not pick it up and start reading for any reason, she will be sorry
> 
> Actually I wish I had saved it for after my surgery to keep me occupied when I can't get around, but I guess I have enough other stuff to read!


Dona, I was wondering if you had read it... and thought it would be perfect for after the surgery... Buuut, I did not know about the surgery until here recently. But, Dona you should not tell your partner to not read it... think of all of the fun she would miss...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Personally, I think "Maureen" Fitzgerald is the star of the book! hahaha    Well...she has a cool name  , and she plays her role with great eloquence!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Dona, I was wondering if you had read it... and thought it would be perfect for after the surgery... Buuut, I did not know about the surgery until here recently. But, Dona you should not tell your partner to not read it... think of all of the fun she would miss...


Don't worry, I also told her I couldn't put it down, she promised after another couple of reads she will probably start it  She has more of a life than I do so doesn't spend hours on KB or reading, I stay ahead of her on reading.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm sorry Miss Meredith talked me into buying this blasted book! I can't put it down to keep up with KB  I warned my Amazon partner to not pick it up and start reading for any reason, she will be sorry
> 
> Actually I wish I had saved it for after my surgery to keep me occupied when I can't get around, but I guess I have enough other stuff to read!


Oh, Miss Dona! You scared me!  But after reading the rest of the post with one eye closed I was extremely happy to hear that you are pleased with the story. I hope you do (or did) well in surgery. Please let me know. I have been away for a few days. 


Cobbie said:


> And I'm sorry Miss Dona can't put "this blasted book" down. It was not my next-to-read book but after all this chit-chat about it I must now move it to the top of my TBR list.


Thanks, Cobbie, for moving me up. I'll be looking forward to hearing your comments when you have them. Enjoy!


mamiller said:


> Personally, I think "Maureen" Fitzgerald is the star of the book! hahaha  Well...she has a cool name , and she plays her role with great eloquence!


Well, Maureen, as you probably know by now, Maureen Fitzgerald might be cute and blonde, but she's not a pushover. And certainly she is one of the stars in the book. Thank you for your positive comments.


Meredith Sinclair said:


> Dona, I was wondering if you had read it... and thought it would be perfect for after the surgery... Buuut, I did not know about the surgery until here recently. But, Dona you should not tell your partner to not read it... think of all of the fun she would miss...


Thanks Meredith for all the support and recommendations! I've already started digging around for the ghost story. It's buried somewhere here in my file cabinet.... ugh! Maybe I'll call 911 and tell them I have an emergency and get them to dig it up for me! LOL.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally had the opportunity to sit down and finish this book last night. I loved it!  I hope there will be another with these characters, after all this time with them I feel as though I know them.

This book is another reason I am so thankful for KindleBoards.  I would never have heard about so many of the authors I've enjoyed over the past year if not for KB!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Finally had the opportunity to sit down and finish this book last night. I loved it! I hope there will be another with these characters, after all this time with them I feel as though I know them.
> 
> This book is another reason I am so thankful for KindleBoards. I would never have heard about so many of the authors I've enjoyed over the past year if not for KB!


Thanks for the compliments, Songbird! I'm hoping to do something soon with another book, but I haven't written anything for these characters, but I've had a few requests. I'm thinking...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... Olivia we have waited long enough! Where is that sequel?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Question for you Olivia, Ms. Anju said that she got confused about a couple of cities in the book... are they real cities named in the book or are they made up? I found a Magnolia Springs in Texas and indeed it seems to be in Southeast Texas as you mention was the setting... yet, Carolton is more around Dallas.


Spoiler



I think because she is from Dallas this confused her a bit. But she did mention something about Houston too... all I remember of Houston in the book was Perry having





Spoiler



moved to MS from Houston


... I had never heard of either of the other cities so I did not even think they were real names... however since she lived near Carrolton I think maybe that she wondered about the Southeast Texas part...  Can you clear this up for us... Are the cities real in the book?


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

That's right, Meredith.  I made up both names and tried a few out before I decided on Magnolia Springs and Carrollton.  Originally, I had called Carrollton, Bentonville, but then Bentonville, Arkansas became famous because of Wal-Mart's corporate headquarters and I pondered a few other names for a while and then settled on Carrollton as a tribute to one of my nephews whose name is Carroll (Middle Name).  Of course, he'll probably never know because he's autistic, but I thought it sounded nice.  I didn't know there was a town named Carrollton in Texas, but I should have known.  Texas has the whole kit and kaboodle as far as place names.  I missed that one.  But yes, Perry and Angelica moved from Houston to Magnolia Springs (fictitious town).  Carrollton is not far away and a lot of people in Magnolia Springs have to work in Carrollton which is a larger town with more jobs.  In my own hometown, this was the case.  My hometown is in the poorest county in Texas and with the exception of local business owners, teachers and medical professionals, most people have to drive to the next larger town for high-paying jobs.  About thirty miles or more depending on which side of town you land a job.  I used to make the drive and hated it.  Sorry about the confusion, Miss Anju.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Yes Ms. Olivia I had thought to write a viking book about pilligin those international cities found in Texas of China and Paris...however they are landlocked


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, Viking Warrior, I'm so sorry to hear that.   I've been to China many, many times and I could have sworn a couple of times that I was boating down Highway 90, but that might have just been the local monsoon.  If you wait until the East Texas Monsoon season, you might be able to boat up the Neches River and hang a left onto Highway 90 there around Beaumont and just sail on over to China, but I think you might be a bit disappointed in the booty.  China is an itty-bitty place and I don't even think that they have a bank there, much less a monastery or a castle to pillage.  I don't know much about Paris, Texas.  But I'm sure you can find out something about it in Texas Monthly magazine. LOL.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Well, Viking Warrior, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I've been to China many, many times and I could have sworn a couple of times that I was boating down Highway 90, but that might have just been the local monsoon. If you wait until the East Texas Monsoon season, you might be able to boat up the Neches River and hang a left onto Highway 90 there around Beaumont and just sail on over to China, but I think you might be a bit disappointed in the booty. China is an itty-bitty place and I don't even think that they have a bank there, much less a monastery or a castle to pillage. I don't know much about Paris, Texas. But I'm sure you can find out something about it in Texas Monthly magazine. LOL.


You are making fun of me or what...Going by what I saw on my hdtv, Chinas got plenty of water and some kinda grass stuff called rice and Paris they got some kinda tower or such an "they" say its sum kinda jewlull...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> You are making fun of me or what...Going by what I saw on my hdtv, Chinas got plenty of water and some kinda grass stuff called rice and Paris they got some kinda tower or such an "they" say its sum kinda jewlull...


Well, of course not! I was just trying to help out, VW. I know how hard navigating by starlight can be (especially after a few flagons of wine). God knows I do a lot of dead reckoning. So are you going to pillage some rice then? If you get some rice, I'll get some red beans and we'll have supper. I saw in your posts on NQK that you like jalapeno cornbread. Well, bring the peppers. I have the cornmeal.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Jalapeno cornbread!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I think Doritos are spicy!!  I can't even imagine.  Of course I could live on a deserted island with only mashed potatoes to eat for the rest of my life.  Yes, I would be quite content eating mashed potatoes everyday.      Now what does me wanting to eat mashed potatoes everyday have to do with Miss Olivia's fantastic book  well...err...probably nothing, BUT, I would be just as content on that deserted island reading Ms. Darnell's books everyday!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

yes for sure... with shrimp cooked in with the jalp. as far as mashed taters we have barrel on board and a cask of butter so come on with us...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

butter? did someone say BUTTER?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

the wife broke out the wine and the book and we are taking turns reading it to each other...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> the wife broke out the wine and the book and we are taking turns reading it to each other...


And it's Valentine's Day! I'm swooning, Mr VW. I promise not to reveal what a romantic you are. It will tamper with your rugged image!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmmm.  All this talk of cornbread and shrimp and butter is making me want something good to eat.  I think I'll go find something to eat.  Maybe some craisins or dried pineapple or some chex mix... hmmm, so many decisions.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> And it's Valentine's Day! I'm swooning, Mr VW. I promise not to reveal what a romantic you are. It will tamper with your rugged image!


I know that me and dw and dgf all have enjoyed Ms O's book and I hope to, from this year forward to try and read a passage from this book every Valentine's Day to one another...mamiller the only reason your swoooooning is you need to check your sugar ...I might suggest you try Sugar Free  The only reason I have a rugged image is our staff photographer (Ole' Snapperfingerflingerhaus) has the shakes


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I know that me and dw and dgf all have enjoyed Ms O's book and I hope to, from this year forward to try and read a passage from this book every Valentine's Day to one another...mamiller the only reason your swoooooning is you need to check your sugsr ...I might suggest you try Sugar Free  The only reason I have a rugged image is our staff photography (Ole' Snapperfingerflingerhaus) has the shakes


OK... I gotcha Mr. VW!  This book is very romantic...I loaned my DTB to a friend of mine from work...  I wish I had it now... my BFF has my Kindle...  Heeeey! Maybe I should stop being such a good friend huh? I might have at least one of my copies in hand right now...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh....Mr. Warrior, I was going to attribute my swooning to your charm, but the doctors tell me I need to eat more bananas.  Potasium.   hahaha

As for Ms. Olivia's book, I can honestly say that the romance in this book was some of the most unique romancing I've ever read.  This was one of those books where I desperately needed to go to bed (on account of my potasium problem  ) and kept saying to myself, 'one page more...'


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Oh....Mr. Warrior, I was going to attribute my swooning to your charm, but the doctors tell me I need to eat more bananas. Potassium.  hahaha
> 
> As for Ms. Olivia's book, I can honestly say that the romance in this book was some of the most unique romancing I've ever read. This was one of those books where I desperately needed to go to bed (on account of my potassium problem ) and kept saying to myself, 'one page more...'


Ha!  Maureen, that is how I am with the DTB of Widow's Tale... you know I already read it on Kindle but my autographed copy well... I wanted to treassure it and keep it all nice and pretty...  but... life got in the way and seems I do my best reading


Spoiler



in bed or while relaxing in the tub...


  and well... let's just say I am glad that it is so good... because I too have that whole falling asl


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the very warm and apparently humorous posts. I'm still trying to sort the truth from the consequences. LOL. Glad you are all enjoying the book. Yes, I'm afraid that Perry's romantic notions and Angelica's ideas are not quite on the same page literally and figuratively. Here is one of Angelica's ideas:

"Speaking of natural progressions," she looked at him curiously "I do not think that thirty minutes is sufficient. It was somehow... incomplete?"

"Aren't your bagels burning?" He asked.

"No, they are on the hold cycle," she told him as he stepped past her, opened the door and went into the bedroom. She followed him.

"I would like to see this thing through to the finish," she told him as he rummaged for something to put on.

"Does that mean you are going to undress again?" He asked her and smiled at her incredulously.

"Do you think I should?" She asked in all seriousness. "The Primus is still asleep."

"If you think it would be appropriate." He frowned. This was not what he had expected.

"I would like to discuss this mood variable more in depth with you," she said as she sat on the edge of the bed. "The finer points seem to escape me. Perhaps I need more study. I had not realized it was such an intricate process."

"Intricate is a good word," he told her with no small amusement. "It would compare somewhat to the tea ceremony in Japan. One can just drink a cup of tea or one can _drink a cup of tea_."

"I see," she nodded. "Let's plan on eight o'clock this evening then and I will try to work in a bit of research between now and then."

Perry rubbed the back of his neck and sniffed.

"I think your bagels _are_ burning," he said.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Thank you all for the very warm and apparently humorous posts. I'm still trying to sort the truth from the consequences. LOL. Glad you are all enjoying the book. Yes, I'm afraid that Perry's romantic notions and Angelica's ideas are not quite on the same page literally and figuratively. Here is one of Angelica's ideas:
> 
> "Speaking of natural progressions," she looked at him curiously "I do not think that thirty minutes is sufficient. It was somehow... incomplete?"
> 
> ...


This is what I loved about TMSOMS the way you put humor and


Spoiler



sex


 and naivety together... so SWEET! BTW Olivia, I loaned out my DTB that you autographed... I am afraid I may not get it back though... this lady is totally in LOVE with it! AND said that I just may have lost it forever!  Buuut... there is always Amazon.. I can get another... riiiight? 
Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> This is what I loved about TMSOMS the way you put humor and sex and naivety together... so SWEET! BTW Olivia, I loaned out my DTB that you autographed... I am afraid I may not get it back though... this lady is totally in LOVE with it! AND said that I just may have lost it forever!  Buuut... there is always Amazon.. I can get another... riiiight?
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Back at you (a day late)! Thanks, Meredith. Hope you had a great Valentine's Day. I did. Hope you can get your autographed copy back, but I'd be more than happy to send an autographed copy for your BFF and it would make a good gift for her. As far as humor, sex and naivete all in one package, sort of reminds you of being a teenager again! Very confusing life period. Angelica is warming up like her bagels I think. LOL. Thanks again! And thanks to Dana who made my day over on the Book Corner! I loved it! Thank you, Dana!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> This is what I loved about TMSOMS the way you put humor and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thank you Ms. Meredith for putting it in words, we (me n the dw) feel the same way about TMSOMS and how Ms. Olivia put SH&N in the book like she did thanks Ms. Olivia


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> I thank you Ms. Meredith for putting it in words, we (me n the dw) feel the same way about TMSOMS and how Ms. Olivia put SH&N in the book like she did thanks Ms. Olivia


Well, Meredith and VW22, it's not really hard to connect SH&N since they always went together pretty well in my life! LOL. But thank you all for your support.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

SH&N  It sounds like a new publishing house      hahaha..won't that be a hoot when someone asks what it stands for.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got an autographed copy of Misguided Souls!!!!  Yeayyyyy!  The book is beautiful!  I'm happy to have read it on Kindle already because I want to keep this copy pristine.  
Thank you for writing such a wonderful book, Miss Olivia.  The world is a richer place after having read this one.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

My DH found this fascinating word on the web last night and I wanted to use it on my thread. I would also like to thank Maureen for the thanks... hmmm. OK, so here goes: I went to my BFF's house and she gave me a cup of hazelnut coffee and as she sat down at the table she asked "Hauzyermominem?" To which I replied "Oh, they are all fine. I brought some girl scout cookies. Yawntsum?" To wit she answered "Omonadite, no thanks."

Here's another little piece of _Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs_:

_"How much did she offer you this time?" he asked, trying to bring the conversation back to Mildred Morris.

"A hundred and fifty thousand," Aunt Mary snorted delicately.

Tyler choked on his sugar cookie and almost spilled his tea.

"A hundred and fifty! That's twenty thousand more than last time!" He exclaimed.

"I don't care. She can offer a million. She's not getting her chubby little fingers on my place. Not at any price. Besides it's not worth more than eighty-two thousand. Young Ben Milam of Milam Realty told me so last week."

"A hundred and fifty thousand dollars is a lot of money," Tyler commented quietly. "Why, you could build your own rest home with that much."

"Rest home!" His aunt said in disgust. "Why would I want a rest home? I am not tired!"

"Of course not," Tyler agreed. "I didn't mean it like that."

"What would I do with all that money?" She continued. "I live perfectly well on your Uncle Vernon's railroad retirement and my social security. And let's not forget my stocks and bonds."

Tyler sighed and sipped his tea thoughtfully. He really did not want to see his aunt sell her place. He could not remember when Aunt Mary's house had not stood on the shady lot next to the town's funeral parlor at the intersection of Catherine and Main. All those childhood visits and all those chocolate chip cookies she was famous for. They always brought the highest bids and won prizes at the fair and no bake sale was complete without them. Maybe it had something to do with the colorful little ribbons she tied on each bundle and the white paper doily at the bottom of every plate. Whatever it was, they were one of his fondest memories from childhood and his motto was 'If it ain't broke, don't fix it.' But a hundred and fifty thousand dollars sure made one think._


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Heeeeeey! I have heard those words before... waterusayin?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Ms.Olivia once again this is such a fun book ...we loaned out our paperback to the neighbor lady last week and her and her husband took turns fighting over who was going to read it first,they were iced in for a couple of days...they both loved it and have ordered their own copy...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> My DH found this fascinating word on the web last night and I wanted to use it on my thread. I would also like to thank Maureen for the thanks... hmmm. OK, so here goes: I went to my BFF's house and she gave me a cup of hazelnut coffee and as she sat down at the table she asked "Hauzyermominem?" To which I replied "Oh, they are all fine. I brought some girl scout cookies. Yawntsum?" To wit she answered "Omonadite, no thanks."
> 
> Here's another little piece of _Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs_:
> 
> ...


    Me TOO! I can't even eat a single cookie before Easter!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I just started reading and love the book so far.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

akagriff said:


> I just started reading and love the book so far.


Thank you so much for your encouragement, Jody (is that right?). I love to hear that people are enjoying my work. 



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Me TOO! I can't even eat a single cookie before Easter!


That is so sad, Meredith! But it is for a good reason I understand. In the meantime, I won't tell you when I'm snacking on GS cookies. A little bird told me you were under the weather today. I'm praying you get well soon and come back and play with us on the board.  I miss you!


vikingwarrior22 said:


> Ms.Olivia once again this is such a fun book ...we loaned out our paperback to the neighbor lady last week and her and her husband took turns fighting over who was going to read it first,they were iced in for a couple of days...they both loved it and have ordered their own copy...


Thanks, VW for spreading me around the neighborhood!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

There are so many wonderful, diverse characters in this book...but had I mentioned lately what a complex and entertaining character Maureen Fitzgerald was?!?!?!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, Maureen, she is a very fine character. She's no pushover, but she's a born romantic all the same. She knows what she wants, she's not afraid of asking for or about it. I think she has a lot of me in her when I was younger, but maybe I'm imagining things. Of course, she has your name which means that she must be quite a loverly person.  And, she must like penguins as well as dolphins or porpoises. She has a penchant for getting into trouble, but she can take care of herself and she likes TEA!

_"A pleasure to meet you, Miss Fitzgerald," Perry said, but did not look at Angelica as he ushered the young woman deeper into the store. "You received my message then?"

"Yes." Maureen looked back at Angelica who still stood by the open door watching them. "I believe you were interested in a... uh, business liability policy?"

He nodded and smiled.

"I have several different plans to choose from." She shifted the portfolio again. "I brought some literature for you to look at."

"You did?" He seemed surprised. "That's wonderful. We can discuss it over a cup of tea. Wait right here."

Perry went back to where Angelica stood and closed the door. "We'll be upstairs if you need us," he told her and went back to escort Maureen Fitzgerald to the stairs leading up to the apartment.

"Insurance brokering must be a fascinating business," he commented as they zigzagged through the shelves full of interesting objects. She waited as he unhooked an elaborate brass chain across the stairway which had a shiny brass plaque that read 'NO ADMITTANCE PRIVATE QUARTERS' in English and French. "It's hard to believe someone as lovely as yourself would be interested in such a business. Numbers and all that. I really hate numbers. I don't seem to have the math gene. Math was never an interest to me. It is a rare quality in ladies. I expected to see some dour-faced old man to tell you the truth."

Maureen followed him up the stairs craning her neck to look at the fascinating array of products on the shelves. She looked back at Angelica, but she had returned her attention to the wind chimes.

"You know," Perry continued. "One of those types with the goatee and spectacles."

"Uh, huh," Maureen nodded. She didn't know whether to be insulted or pleased at his string of comments._


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> There are so many wonderful, diverse characters in this book...but had I mentioned lately what a complex and entertaining character Maureen Fitzgerald was?!?!?!


I am begining to see a lot of you in_ this _ Maureen...


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Read Red Adept's review of your book yesterday and had to buy a copy. I've got a few books in line ahead of it TBR, but I'm eager to dive in.

~Donna~


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I just finished reading _The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs _ and was sorry that it had to end. Great characters in a mesmerizing story - truly a fun read! Thank you KB for directing me to this story and thanks especially to Olivia for creating it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I started reading this just after I finished Roses by Leila Meacham.
Even though they're not alike, I chose this to follow Roses, because they both are set in Texas 

I'm enjoying the book and am 58% through; I want to go to Penglai. Need to drink more tea.


----------



## itzterri (Mar 13, 2010)

Downloaded the sample and LOVED IT! So now I've bought the book. Cannot wait to find out what's going on. I love the detail....that's a point I think is important in a good book. And I love the characters! 

Off to read!!!!!!!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement!  I am truly honored to have such positive comments on my work.  Please feel free to comment on the book at your convenience.  I'd love to hear it and discuss it.  Sincerely.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I just purchased it, it sounds a hoot.  I noticed only one person has reviewed it on Amazon.  Not sure when I will fit it in, but I will review it for you when I do get to read it.

Peace


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I just purchased it, it sounds a hoot. I noticed only one person has reviewed it on Amazon. Not sure when I will fit it in, but I will review it for you when I do get to read it.
> 
> Peace


Thank you so much, Kindlechickie! I hope you enjoy it and certainly I would appreciate a review from you and anyone else who has read the book. Have a wonderful Spring.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't been on the boards much lately, but I see everyone is still in fine form.  I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed the Kindle Meet for the Dallas area, meeting and sharing with everyone.  I have a suspicion that my DH is about to give me a K2 and I'm trying not to let him know that I know.  He left the computer on at Craig's list where he was looking at K2 that someone is selling in Austin and just yesterday, he said something about 'mozying down to Austin' to look at 'trucks'.  So keep your fingers crossed for me.  I really loved the K2's I saw at the meeting.  Also I would like to invite everyone in the area to come or go to the Austin meet up.  I'm going to try to make it if I can.  Happy Reading!  Happy Spring!!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> I haven't been on the boards much lately, but I see everyone is still in fine form. I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed the Kindle Meet for the Dallas area, meeting and sharing with everyone. I have a suspicion that my DH is about to give me a K2 and I'm trying not to let him know that I know. He left the computer on at Craig's list where he was looking at K2 that someone is selling in Austin and just yesterday, he said something about 'mozying down to Austin' to look at 'trucks'. So keep your fingers crossed for me.  I really loved the K2's I saw at the meeting. Also I would like to invite everyone in the area to come or go to the Austin meet up. I'm going to try to make it if I can. Happy Reading! Happy Spring!!


Oh, I hope he gets you one! That would be fabulous. I can't imagine the pain of being an author and being without a Kindle! 

Just hope he's not buying a "found" one like the story in the Ruth's Chris GC thread on the Barter/Sell board........ the buyer is out her money and has a useless Kindle since Amazon told her it had been reported missing and was deactivated... and the police AND Amazon want the Kindle..... what a mess.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That DH of yours is special, Miss Olivia.  He knows he has a good thing!  He is going to spoil you.  And you deserve spoiling!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I was right!  It was a K2!  Now I have to get the skin and the cover and the bag and the light and... and... and... oh, yeah, more books to read!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow! Miss Olivia, congratulations!!!    Your DH is awesome!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

My Mom just finished Misguided Souls and _loved_ it!!! Now she's going to tell her best friend about it. _Souls_ is one of those word-of-mouth wonders that keeps surprising people and making them smile.

Thank you for writing such a good book, Miss Olivia.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

starting this tonight or tomorrow...Can't wait.  What Genre would you say this fall under?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The "Good" genre.  

I'll have to defer to Miss Darnell to classify it's genre, because I'll tell you it's a romantic, family living, other-wordly, fun ride!  AND it has a character named Maureen!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> The "Good" genre.
> 
> I'll have to defer to Miss Darnell to classify it's genre, because I'll tell you it's a romantic, family living, other-wordly, fun ride! AND it has a character named Maureen!!!


LOL well then I'm Positive it falls in the "Good" catagory  Just need to finish Victory Cove and I'm on it


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> starting this tonight or tomorrow...Can't wait. What Genre would you say this fall under?


Thank you, Maureen for the good words and for passing it along to your grandmother, bless her heart! I'm glad she enjoyed it. Both my grandmas would be approaching 110 this year or close to it. They would have read my books, I'm sure of it. And Misty, in answer to your question, I have the darnedest time trying to fit my book into a genre. I think it must be sort of a mystery/romance/adventure/strange category all by itself. I think I classified it as action/adventure and general fiction on Amazon dtp and createspace. Not sure. Hope you enjoy it. I like to think of it as a story about old friends with a bit of the bizarre thrown in.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> starting this tonight or tomorrow...Can't wait. What Genre would you say this fall under?


FUN-Fabulous! Is *that* a genre?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

How's the book coming along Misty?


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's another blurb from the Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs wherein some of the local residents of Magnolia Springs are playing cards and talking about the new couple in town:

“They ain’t home,” Louis told her. “I just came by there on my way out here and there ain’t a light on in the place. I didn’t see Chris’ truck anywhere either.”
“Maybe he parked out back,” Joanne told him.
“Nope. I drove by there. Just Mrs. Aliger's car,” Louis told them and they looked at him suspiciously.
“Looks like you know a bit about ’em yourself.” Mike eyed him in a sidelong way.
“It’s my job to know,” Louis cleared his throat and got up to get another beer off the counter.
“Maybe he just dropped them off and went home and they went to bed and he went home and went to bed and didn’t get my message or maybe he went somewhere else and they went to bed and turned off...”
“Whoa, Betsy! I know there ain’t nobody home because I knocked on the door!” Louis blurted out in spite of himself. “I had a question to ask Mr. Aliger about the accident. Did you say she was with them?”
“Who?” Joanne looked puzzled.
“That lady... Mrs. Aliger.” Louis frowned at her.
“Yes, I said him and his wife.” Joanne was totally perturbed now.
“What did they buy? Did she come in the store with him?” Louis asked her.
“That’s a professional secret.” Joanne continued to frown. “I don’t ask you about police business, Louis. What do you think they bought? Eye of newt and bat’s ears? They bought gas for Chrissakes! And, oh yeah, a koosh ball.”
“A what?” Louis leaned forward.
“Come on, man,” Mike groaned. “We gonna play cards or what?”
“Hush up, Mike. This might be important.” Louis held up one hand to the small man.
“Important?” Joanne raised both eyebrows at the policeman. “What you doin’, Louis? Conductin’ some kind of investigation?”
“I thought you didn’t ask police business questions,” he said. “Now what is a kush ball?”
“A koosh ball,” she corrected him. “A toy. It’s a damned toy. A ball made out of rubber bands.”
“Now don’t go gettin’ all upset, Joannie,” Billy chuckled. “It’s just Louis’ way of makin’ conversation.”
“Well, what the hell do you expect?” Joanne turned on the big man. “Here I am worried sick about Chris and Louis, here, is makin’ like an inquisitor. What are we gonna do? Burn the man at the stake?”
“Now, hold on,” Louis smiled. “It ain’t nothin’ like that. I was just interested in him, that’s all. I like to know who we got livin’ in town. It makes my job easier.”


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Olivia...how gracious of you to offer the assistance of one of your characters in my next literary endeavor.  Without a doubt, I'd want Perry, but you know I have a fondness for Maureen Fitz.  
So what should we call our nasal-challenged heroine?  Nostrilina?


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Let us call her Nostrilina Haudnidor (haud is latin for no and nidor for smell).  That is perfect!  Perry likes Latin.  He would fall in love with her name alone and then there would be trouble!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, Everyone! I've been away from the boards lately with a few personal issues, but I'm hoping to get back into it ASAP. I am asking for a favor this morning. I'm working on a novel, a ghost story, called Mirror Image. Of course, I don't have much time to put into it, but I'll get there sooner or later. Anyhow, I checked out my Amazon site for Misguided Souls and discovered to my temporary delight that I had received a new review. I say temporary because it was only 2 stars. This is extremely frustrating as all writers know. I have had many compliments on MSMS and requests for more so I know that there are people out there who bought and liked the book very much. What I need is a few more reviews of a positive nature on Amazon, Goodreads and/or Smashwords to inpsire me to work harder. I have only three reviews on it so far and one of them was a good review from Red Adept whom we all love and fear.  If Red Adept gave it a thumb's up, I know that it must have some merit. Anyway, I'm feeling kind of down and hoping for a bit of cheer. If you read the book and liked it, please take a few moments to help me out. Likewise, if you thought it really sucked, then I'll deal with that and find another outlet for my creativity, like weaving baskets or cross-stitch. I don't want to end up like this guy!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Can you tell us anything about Mirror Image??  I know your skillset as a writer and can't wait to read a ghost story from you!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this one earlier, but I met Olivia at the Austin aread meet-up this past weekend and had to purchase the book.  It's on my TBR stack for this week - sounds like it's a hoot!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Hi, Everyone! I've been away from the boards lately with a few personal issues, but I'm hoping to get back into it ASAP. I am asking for a favor this morning. I'm working on a novel, a ghost story, called Mirror Image. Of course, I don't have much time to put into it, but I'll get there sooner or later. Anyhow, I checked out my Amazon site for Misguided Souls and discovered to my temporary delight that I had received a new review. I say temporary because it was only 2 stars. This is extremely frustrating as all writers know. I have had many compliments on MSMS and requests for more so I know that there are people out there who bought and liked the book very much. What I need is a few more reviews of a positive nature on Amazon, Goodreads and/or Smashwords to inpsire me to work harder. I have only three reviews on it so far and one of them was a good review from Red Adept whom we all love and fear.  If Red Adept gave it a thumb's up, I know that it must have some merit. Anyway, I'm feeling kind of down and hoping for a bit of cheer. If you read the book and liked it, please take a few moments to help me out. Likewise, if you thought it really sucked, then I'll deal with that and find another outlet for my creativity, like weaving baskets or cross-stitch. I don't want to end up like this guy!


Ms. Olivia please do not get discouraged... we all LOVED MSMS! WE just may not have had time to review it! OK everyone, if you read it let's help Olivia out and give her book the credit it deserves for all those people who have missed out on its beauty! And anyone who has not tried a sample GET TO IT!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I finished this up over the weekend. I got kind of bogged down about 2/3 of the way in. There was so much going on that I really had to pay attention so I didn't miss anything.
I do have a list of locations where the word "it's" was used incorrectly and that tends to jar me out of the story because I mentally substitute "it is" when I see "it's" and in the story that did not work.



Spoiler



And I got confused when Falco showed up and both he and Perry were referring to each other as "Primus." I had to re-read a little there to catch everything.



I did enjoy the book and spent a good part of the time laughing at the town characters. I definitely did not see the ending coming. I'm not very good at writing reviews, but I'll work on it and see what I can do.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, I was a slacker!  I don't write well, but I did just write a review.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Andra said:


> I finished this up over the weekend. I got kind of bogged down about 2/3 of the way in. There was so much going on that I really had to pay attention so I didn't miss anything.
> I do have a list of locations where the word "it's" was used incorrectly and that tends to jar me out of the story because I mentally substitute "it is" when I see "it's" and in the story that did not work.
> 
> 
> ...


I do appreciate your input and hey! I almost put you're for your just now. It's my fingers I tell you. They don't understand apostrophes and such. Too many syllables. Nice to hear from you. Thanks for buying. Olivia.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Sorry, I was a slacker! I don't write well, but I did just write a review.


Hey, Songbird. Thank you so much for the wonderful review. It is my pleasure making people laugh and feel at home. Glad you liked it. I certainly enjoyed writing it.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Can you tell us anything about Mirror Image?? I know your skillset as a writer and can't wait to read a ghost story from you!


OK, sorry I missed your query, Maureen. I've been busy as usual, but I know you understand that. Let's see... the worst thing about Mirror Image is that it's saved on floppy disc! That's how old it is. LOL. I have to get it off there and onto my computer and start dusting off the cobwebs. I know that I named the lead female character after one of my good friends from junior high school. She was the drum major in the band and her parents owned and operated a mobile home park way back when mobile homes actually had the wheels still under them.
One of her neighbors had a mean little burro that he road all the time and we used to have lots of fun riding him around the park. Anyway, as you might expect, poor Ellie has to go and sort out her elderly aunts affairs and runs into a bit of a problem in the house. It seems that her auntie was keeping secrets that had been passed down for quite a few years. Of course, there are no stormy seas, no boats, no rocky coastlines, but there is suspense, intrigue, mystery, romance and a little bit of the supernatural. A good fireside yarn or, if it comes out in summer... a good beach read. That is about all I remember.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> OK, sorry I missed your query, Maureen. I've been busy as usual, but I know you understand that. Let's see... the worst thing about Mirror Image is that it's saved on floppy disc! That's how old it is. LOL. I have to get it off there and onto my computer and start dusting off the cobwebs. I know that I named the lead female character after one of my good friends from junior high school. She was the drum major in the band and her parents owned and operated a mobile home park way back when mobile homes actually had the wheels still under them.
> One of her neighbors had a mean little burro that he road all the time and we used to have lots of fun riding him around the park. Anyway, as you might expect, poor Ellie has to go and sort out her elderly aunts affairs and runs into a bit of a problem in the house. It seems that her auntie was keeping secrets that had been passed down for quite a few years. Of course, there are no stormy seas, no boats, no rocky coastlines, but there is suspense, intrigue, mystery, romance and a little bit of the supernatural. A good fireside yarn or, if it comes out in summer... a good beach read. That is about all I remember.


Waaaaait.... so you mean to tell me that you can't remember much else about the book? We NEED more!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Waaaaait.... so you mean to tell me that you can't remember much else about the book? We NEED more!


The main character (male) is named Daniel and he's a musician. There's a little bit of witchcraft, a curse and a spell and madness and mayhem and well, that's enough for now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OliviaD said:


> ...There's a little bit of witchcraft, a curse and a spell and madness and mayhem and well, that's enough for now.


That sounds good - if you need beta readers, please keep me in mind.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too, if you need beta readers.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

See Miss Olivia?  Everyone knows that they are going to be entertained by whatever you write!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> See Miss Olivia? Everyone knows that they are going to be entertained by whatever you write!


I second this writing of mamiller I have been out of the loop for a while and a bit I had my keel cleaned and found no major damage...so I am back...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks to Andra, Jeff and Maureen!  It's always good to hear good things from good folks.  I'm hoping to make the book a summer project.  I did find the manuscript and now all I have to do is type it into the computer, polish it, edit it, put a few curses on it for good measure.  I'll keep you all in mind for sure.  Thank you.

@VikingWarrior:  It's always a good idea to keep your keel clean!  Those darn barnacles can really get annoying when you're being keel-hauled.  Glad you're back in the loop, VW.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Small town, small minds, big trouble.  The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs has a number of colorful characters that catch the atmosphere of life in a small town where everybody's business appears to be everbody else's business.  Each character puts his or her own spin on the curious nature of two newcomers and soon everyone is making false assumptions about their neighbors.  The action heats up as the proprietors of the New Castle Gift shop try to sort out their own peculiar problems.

A good vacation read for under $3.00.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Small town, small minds, big trouble. The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs has a number of colorful characters that catch the atmosphere of life in a small town where everybody's business appears to be everbody else's business. Each character puts his or her own spin on the curious nature of two newcomers and soon everyone is making false assumptions about their neighbors. The action heats up as the proprietors of the New Castle Gift shop try to sort out their own peculiar problems.
> 
> A good vacation read for under $3.00.


yeeeeess for sure we have this same type of trouble onboard our longboat ...till we keyhauled the two new crew members for being new


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Olivia, you have been as quiet as I.  I will step in and make some noise for you and herald Misguided Souls as a hit!!!!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I know I've been absent. Every time I get set to log on and do some browsing, something else happens and it seems I'm off in all directions. I planned to post a snippet and a bump yesterday and never made it to the computer at all. Then I finally get here and find many changes. I really like the new Author Cafe chat thread and I hated to hear about the fates of the Viking Warrior's crewmen. What a world! Just being new can be dangerous. But not as dangerous as being old!  Here's a blurb for Magnolia Springs. A good read for the summer vacation.

_The near death experience and the close encounter with Aliger served to make him forget where he was and who he was talking to.
"Do you believe in the existence of some higher plane?" He asked Mike. "Do you believe in Heaven and hell and that death is just a transformation into another state of being?"
Mike blinked at him and frowned.
"Gee, Tyler," he said after a moment of silence. "That guy must have really shook you up. I ain't never heard you talk like that before. But, yeah, I believe in Heaven and hell, for sure. I believe hell is a lot bigger and a lot closer than most people think it is. A lot closer."
"That's what Aunt Mary said," Tyler nodded. "She thinks the devil, himself is on his way to Magnolia Springs."
"Oh, God, Tyler." Mike's frown deepened. "Why would she say a thing like that?"
"She calls him the beast," Tyler continued. He was really depressed now. Maybe he was actually mad at Aliger for bringing him back. He'd never felt so wonderful before as he had when he'd been in that tunnel. "She said one day he would walk right up and stamp a number on my forehead. She thinks Mildred Morris might be one of his minions."
"Mildred Morris?" Mike's eyes widened and bulged from their sockets even more than usual reminding Tyler of Barney Fife. "My Uncle Jim told me that old man Morris was a Necromancer."
"A what?" Tyler looked at Mike in surprise. It was hard to believe he had such a big word in his vocabulary.
"A Necromancer," Mike repeated and looked around nervously at the deserted bar. "You know, somebody who communicates with the dead? Works black magic and sorcery. That kind of thing. Said that's why he run the funeral home. Said strange things go on over there after dark."_


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow!  You learn something new everyday.  I thought a necromancer was someone who mashes potatoes!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Wow! You learn something new everyday. I thought a necromancer was someone who mashes potatoes!


Hi, Maureen! I missed this post. Don't feel bad. Necromancers can mash potatoes if they want to when they are not busy raising the dead... just ask David Daglish here on the boards. He writes about one in his series. Thing is, I would not want to eat them for fear of what those sprinkles on top might be. Not cheddar, I'll bet! Good to hear from you. Been enjoying the summer, playing games with BFF and BFFDD on those very, very, very addictive games over on facebook. Must close page... must close page... must close... oh, wait! The pineapples are ready for harvesting!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Wow! You learn something new everyday. I thought a necromancer was someone who mashes potatoes!


me n the crew thought it was someone that loved necks...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Wow! You learn something new everyday. I thought a necromancer was someone who mashes potatoes!





vikingwarrior22 said:


> me n the crew thought it was someone that loved necks...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA







HAHAHAHAHA

OMG, I just spit coffee on my monitor!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Excuse my curiosity, good people, but how did necromancers get onto my thread and funny little laughing smileys rolling on the floor? Look what happens when I step out for a few minutes! 

Hope your monitor survived, Maureen. My DH once sneezed a mouthful of shredded wheat on my entire desk (big sneezer!) and it took days to clean up the carnage. He is now banished from eating breakfast at the desk. 

Here's a little excerpt from The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs. Hope you enjoy this book. My next book (pardon the pun) is entitled "Neckromancing the Stone" (just for you Mr. VW )!
One of the local power company linemen has just been saved by a mysterious stranger who happened to knock on his aunt's door at exactly the right time....

"Who the


Spoiler



hell


 are you?" He asked frowning.
"Oh, Tyler, such language!" Aunt Mary fussed as she rushed across the room and hovered over him. Perry got up and gave Tyler a hand up where he stood on shaky legs. Aunt Mary was on him at once, hugging him and kissing him. He automatically wrapped one arm around her diminutive shoulders and stood staring at Perry in shock. He ran his other hand through his static-filled hair and heard it crackling. 
"Tyler, Tyler. I thought you were dead," Aunt Mary continued.
"Me, too," Tyler admitted as he hobbled over to the table with her help and sat down.
Perry picked up the overturned chair and offered it to Mary. She stood hovering over Tyler, ignoring the chair. The stranger bent to peer into Tyler's face.
"Hello, there," he said. "I'm Peregrin Aliger, your aunt's new neighbor across the street."
"Huh?" Tyler was still dazed.
"Oh, Tyler," Aunt Mary said as she tried to smooth down his frazzled hair "Mr. Aliger saved your life. I thought you were dead. What would I have done?"
"Yeah, me, too," Tyler said again and shook his head when he looked down at the sleeve of his tee shirt. It was singed and smelled of smoke. "I even saw all those things, you know? The light and the tunnel and I heard angels singing, I think."
"Really?" Perry asked and raised up to look down at him curiously. "I think you were just unconscious. That was quite a shock to your system."
"I told you to be careful, Tyler!" Aunt Mary admonished him again.
"Yes, you should be careful," Perry agreed. "Electricity is a formidable force."
"No


Spoiler



shit


!" Tyler said as he rubbed his arm and then his shoulder. "I work for the Power Company. I should know."
"Yes, you should," Aunt Mary agreed and went off to the stove to get the teakettle. "You nearly killed me with fright and you should watch your mouth. We have company."
"Sorry," Tyler apologized and managed to smile up at the new neighbor. He was truly embarrassed about the incident.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

my dw and myself just sat on the porch watching the rain and read Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs again...its as good for the fourth time as it is for the first... we hope that book 2 is coming soon


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Everyone! Haven't been around in awhile.  Wow! Things really change in a hurry around here.  Been enjoying the posts in the Writer's Cafe this morning immensely.  The Davids are all crazy, in a good way, I see.  Great stuff and wonderful information.  It's such a joy to come here and get away for awhile.  I only wish I had more time to spend here chatting and posting and getting to know people.

The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs is still only $2.99 in the Kindle Store.  It is also available in paperback form from Amazon.com. It's a fun read and though some have mentioned it is a big lengthy, I think you will get your money's worth.

Have a wonderful weekend and enjoy what is left of the summer!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no - you can't just hit and run like that. What progress on the new book?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I second that notion, Miss Olivia.  I just finished posting you a nice review.  I don't know when it will be up.  It was on the UK site.  I was looking around over there at some of the books I've read from Indies and saw that yours had no reviews.  So I fixed you up... just don't shoot me!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"A bit lengthy" I never wanted it to end!  I love those characters!  ...especially Maureen


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank all of you for the words of encouragement!   Yeah, I've been told I'm a bit long-winded.  I just wish I had more time to work on my next work, Jeff.  I definitely have too many irons in the old fire right now.  The book is actually written, but it's not in word format which means I have to painfully copy it word for word into the computer.  I hope to get it on there by Christmas.  Again, thank you all.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

ms d productivity would double you would put down that d r i n k and use both hands, at least get a straw...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> ms d productivity would double you would put down that d r i n k and use both hands at least get a straw...


Well, Mr. Warrior!! I'll have you know that I'm thinking of getting one of those hats with the two drink holders on the sides so I can drink and use both hands to write and type.  I am working diligently in my limited spare time to get my notes together. These works of art take time.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Well, Mr. Warrior!! I'll have you know that I'm thinking of getting one of those hats with the two drink holders on the sides so I can drink and use both hands to write and type.  I am working diligently in my limited spare time to get my notes together. These works of art take time.


remember what they say "time is illelphant in the scene of things" and that is what putting your mind to good work is all about ...there should be a college course on creative drinking


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I passed that one with flying colors!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I see that you have creative drinking down quite well just by looking at your smileys. I never got the memo on smileys. Sigh. I have to use the old static versions. Here is a nice little snippet from the Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs, just in time for Fall Reading. Still just $2.99 at Amazon Kindle and also for sale at Amazon in paperback form.

_"Uh, oh," she whispered, but did not give him the accompanying kick. "Here comes Mr. Angel Eyes."

"Angel Eyes?" Chris looked at her incredulously. "I thought he said his name was Aliger?"

"Miss Parker?" Perry approached the counter again with a frown creasing his flawless face. "I know your garage is closed, but I'm afraid I'm having a bit of car trouble. It won't start. I don't know a thing about cars except how to start them and drive them."

"I'm sure it doesn't matter," she told him and then wondered why she said that. "I mean, yes, the garage is closed, but we're almost neighbors, right? Maybe it's just a loose cable or something. Chris would be glad to take a look, wouldn't you Chris?" She looked at her brother and made a face.

Chris looked perturbed, but walked around the counter and outside to yell at the boy still washing down the slab in front of the garage.

"Hey, J... J... Joe! C... C... Come 'ere!"

Perry stood watching him and Joanne stood watching him. He'd called her Miss Parker. No one had ever called her Miss Parker except the principal at High School and he had used a different intonation altogether. This was infinitely better._


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

readin MSMS is like getting sweet tea with real sugar vs tea with fake sugar ohhhhh the real sugar is so goooood!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I absolutely loved this book and hope it will be a series.  The characters were great!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I absolutely loved this book and hope it will be a series. The characters were great!


I agree with Miss KindleChickie. I'm thinking _Maureen _ Fitzgerald needs to branch out into a book of her own


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

In Magnolia Springs, the Misguided Souls are a small group of people in one small town who have personal problems. In this particular scene from the novel, the hero, Perry, is paying a social call on Julia Parks. Julia has cancer and has given up hope for a cure. Perry wants her to regain her hope. She has served him a cup of tea in a cup with Blue Willow designs.

_Perry picked up his cup and set it to one side of the saucer. He tapped the design with one finger.
"Do you know the story the pictures tell?" He asked.
"No, but I've often wondered what it was about." She sat across from him spooning sugar into her cup.
"This portrays a love story from ancient China," he told her. "A beautiful young woman, the daughter of a wealthy man, fell in love with her father's secretary. He was a poor, but brave and handsome fellow." He showed her the pictures that corresponded to his words. "Her father found out and banned the young man from his house, but the young man was determined not to lose the love of his life and he kept in contact with her by floating messages and poems down the river to her in secrecy. See here?" He pointed at the river on the saucer. "This is the river under the bridge and this is her father's home. Her father planned to have her marry a very wealthy, but very old man whom she did not love. At the betrothal party, her lover sneaked inside dressed as a beggar and rescued her from her father's clutches. They fled across the bridge. There they are on the bridge. See?" He tapped the saucer and she leaned to look at it, mesmerized by the tale. "This is her father chasing them with a whip."
"Yes, yes. I can see it now," she nodded. "Then what happened?"
"They escaped to an island where the young man became a farmer and a writer."
"They escaped?" Julia looked up at him. "That's great!"
"Yes... but..." Perry shook his head sadly.
"But what?" She frowned apprehensively.
"The young man began to write great stories. Soon he became very famous. Eventually, the young woman's father heard of his fame and came to learn where they were hiding. The bitter old man sent soldiers to find them and killed the young man."
"Oh, no!" Julia was truly upset. "That's terrible!" She acted as if it were news about someone who lived down the street.
"But..." Perry's face lit up and his spirits lifted along with the tale. "Guan Yin, the goddess of mercy, looked upon their plight with generous eyes and even though the young woman took her own life out of grief over the death of her lover, Guan Yin had mercy on their tormented souls and allowed them to live on as a pair of white turtle doves so they could be together forever."_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

This book is a feel good read I hope everyone that reads it gets as much out of it as you put into it Ms.Olivia


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, Everybody! My novel: Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs







is now on sale at the Amazon Kindle Store.

Save $3.00 during the Christmas Sale. Treat yourself or someone else to a good tale.

Description: A small town in Southeast Texas undergoes a remarkable series of changes when a couple of out-of-towners move in and open a tea shop in a rundown building. Everyone in Magnolia Springs is soon abuzz about the proprietors of the New Castle Gift Shop as it becomes apparent that something is unsettling about Mr. and Mrs. Aliger. A power company lineman, a police sergeant and a number of otherwise mild-mannered, country-fried characters try their hands at interpreting the strange actions and unusual behavior of their new neighbors.

Things become curiouser and curiouser as the Aligers set up shop and begin making their rounds amongst the locals. Just why have they come to Magnolia Springs and what is on their hidden agenda? Could it be that the fate of the entire world might lie in the hands of a few unsuspecting souls in a sleepy little Texas Town?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

My mother loved this book!!!  She thinks that you visited her town and based the book off all her neighbors!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Ms Olivia's book seems to be based in any town USA ...I hope that second book comes out in the near future!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Treat yourself to whimsical romp through small town USA where things are not at all what they may seem.  The neighbors have no idea just how strange the strangers who moved in over the gift shop really are.

Only .99 Cents at Amazon in Kindle format and also available in paperback at Amazon.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs is only .99 cents at Amazon for Kindle and at Smashwords and Barnes & Noble for the same low price.  

Perry and Angelica are the strangest neighbors since the Addams family moved in.  Find out what is up with the new couple down at the Gift Shop.  You might be surprised.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

.99 cents is a steal on this book.  It's a book that kept me entertained even long after I was done. Perry and Angelica are the most unique characters you'll run across.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you, Maureen! You are my number one fan. And congratulations on your book publishing deal. Like the new look as well. I was going to publish another excerpt here from Magnolia Springs, but since today is Sample Sunday, I'm just going to publish the link to that excerpt which is listed on my Facebook page.

Paranormal Romance for Kindle (and in paperback) and from B & N for only $.99. http://tinyurl.com/4u6vmh6


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

me n the crew really liked this book and hope to be in the next book ...we have several ideas, feel free to let us know if you need our great help...you will won't you...you will...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

The Magnolias are in Bloom!  Read all about the strange goings on in a small town in Texas.  Only $.99 at Amazon for Kindle eReaders.  Availabe in paperback and at Smashwords.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I gifted this for my Mother.  I know she will love it!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I gifted this for my Mother. I know she will love it!


Yes she will I still encourage everyone to read this book if our looking to be reminded of a Norman Rockwell "type " of book...its a great "lazy day" read...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

The Misguided Souls received a glowing review at Librarything and certainly made my day for me! Only $.99 for Kindle version. The book is available in paperback and at Smashwords for other eReaders. Here is the review and thanks Joe!!! (And the magnolias are really in bloom, literally and physically.  )

_I just read and reviewed Olivia Darnell's "The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs", a book that you recommended to me. This was my review: "An extremely involving mystery with complex characters that slowly evolve throughout the story. Every page is a surprise! I really enjoyed trying to determine who the characters "really" were and what they intentions and motivations were. As mentioned earlier, every conclusion I initially drew was proven an error as the story progressed. An interesting story with metaphysical overtones and strange twists that have humorous underpinnings. I frequently laughed out loud at the naive misdirections the characters assumed when taking explanations at face value or attributing suspicious intent to the exchanged remarks. The author is a master of setting up an obvious scene and then completely causing it to go in an entirely different direction. The innocent byplay between characters added significantly to the enjoyment of the story. The highly satisfactory conclusion added to my overall enjoyment of this book! Kudo's to the author!" Many thanks for this recommendation! I loved the story. Thanks again, Joe_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

when our magnoila tree blooma on our ship me n the crew get the book out, dry it off and read it !! thanks Olivia great job...hope you found some dry paper and are hard at work on book 2...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I came to this thread to enthuse about the transient fraility of magnolia blooms...but seems its about a book instead. Still, the book looks pretty good and, now the magnolias have finished, the foxgloves look glorious....


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Our magnolia blooms are gone for the year...and everything else is dry...but thanks to Miller lime n Olivia's book we can stay in a happy place...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs is still on sale for $.99. This hot price matches the hot weather. It's 102F in East Texas today and what better to do than sit down with a cold, frosty margarita or pina colada or whatever it is that floats your boat and read a great book about small town gossips, paranormal romances and philosophical banter in a sleepy little town in Texas? For $.99, you can't really go wrong, can you?
Happy Reading, my friends! Enjoy the summer if you can and if you have excess rain, send it over this way. Our magnolia trees can use it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00318D5VE

PS: Hey, VW! How are you? Did you mean MILLER TIME? Or do they have a new brew?


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

OliviaD said:


> Hey, Everybody! My novel: Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

> Hey, wanted to let you know, I'm the first to "Like" your book on Amazon. Much, much luck. Southerner that I am, I very into magnolias - the Georgia kind, though.
> Best,
> Gerrie


Thanks, Gerrie! I do love them, too. I have a small tree in my yard and it is struggling in the heat and dust. When I was a kid, I used to play inside an old hollow magnolia tree in my grandmother's yard. It is one of my fondest memories and I was fascinated by the blossoms each year. My grandpa would pluck one down for us and put it in a bowl and warn us not to touch the velvety petals else they would turn brown. So delicate as you say. 
And @ Grace as well. You can come here anytime and talk about magnolias. There's nothing like seeing them all in bloom on a clear, spring day against that dark green backdrop. Gorgeous!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Since Vicki (Victorine) put my book up on her blog, I've done some work on the cover and the blurb and the genre. Trying to get it right this time. Here is the new blurb and cover for the previously titled: Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs. Romance/Suspense/Humor.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

either name...its a great book...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> either name...its a great book...


I'm going to have to agree with Viking Warrior on that one.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, Everyone! Pardon my 'testing' post. I couldn't find my thread. It's been awhile and I wanted to let everyone know that the title of the Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs has been changed to the Pandora Effect and the cover also changed under advisement. 
Lately, I have placed The Pandora Effect in Amazon Prime for lending and I will be running the book for Free in the near future.

If you are looking for a love story that doesn't follow the usual path, but rather twists and turns through a broad vista of UNUSUAL-ness, look no further.  The Pandora Effect is in a genre by itself and is currently available from Kindle for $.99!

Happy Reading!  Happy Spring! And look out for those storms!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

The Misguided Souls of Magnolia, Kindle Version, is undergoing some revisions and reverting to its original title from "Pandora Effect". It will soon go free at Amazon.com as soon as these changes are confirmed. In the meantime, the paperback is available at Amazon. Keep in mind, this is an epic read... meaning: a long story, more bang for the buck, long-winded, etc. Please be on the lookout for the free posting which will come up next week sometime.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

What a nice gift. Some new readers are in for a treat.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs is free this weekend. Be sure to stop by and pick up a copy.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> What a nice gift. Some new readers are in for a treat.


Thanks, Jeff! I'm kind of slow these days. Hope you are doing well.


----------

